# Top 10 Cities/Countries you would like to visit in SOUTH AMERICA?



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

1.Rio de Janeiro(Brazil)

2.Buenos Aires(Argentina)

3.Santiago(Chile)

4.Montevideo(Uruguay)

5.Cali(Colombia)

6.São Paulo(Brazil)

7.Bogotá(Colombia)

8.Valparaiso(Chile)

9.Lima(Peru)

10.Cordoba(Argentina)


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Cuzco (Peru)
Paramaribo (Suriname)
Buenos Aires (Argentina)
La Paz (Bolivia)
Brasilia (Brazil)
Ushuaia (Argentina)

I don't know yet what else i would like to see over there


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

I would like to visit:

1. Rio de Janeiro, Brasil
2. Montevideo, Uruguay
3. Buenos Aires, Argentina
4. Lima, Peru
5. Santiago, Chile
6. Brasilia, Brasil
7. La Paz, Bolivia
8. Porto Alegre, Brasil
9. Asuncion, Paraguay
10. Quito, Ecuador


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Buenos Aires
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Santiago
4. Machu Picchu, Peru
5. Galapagos Islands, Ecuador

6. Easter Island, Chile
7. Tierra del Fuego, Argentina
8. Guyana
9. Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
10. Montevideo, Uruguay


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

1. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2. Sao Paulo, Brazil
3. Tegucigalpa, Honduras
4. Montevideo, Uruguay
5. Caracas, Venezuela
6. Lima, Peru
7. Bogota, Colombia
8. Santiago, Chile
9. Oranjestad, Aruba
10. Managua, Nicaragua


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Honduras, Aruba, and Nicaragua are in north America. Here's a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

^^central


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*1. Buenos Aires | Argentina
2. Rio de Janeiro | Brazil
3. Santiago | Chile
4. Brasilia | Brazil
5. Punta Arenas | Chile
6. Antofagasta | Chile
7. Salvador da Bahia | Brazil
8. Recife | Brazil
9. Caracas | Venezuela
10. São Paulo | Brazil*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

1 - Rio de Janeiro ( I know it), Brasil
2 - Curitiba, Brasil
3 - Buenos Aires, Argentina
4 - Cuzco , Peru
5 - Santiago, Chile
6 - Vitória, Brasil
7 - San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina
8 - La Paz, Bolívia
9 - Maracaibo, Venezuela
10 - Quito, Equador


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *1. Buenos Aires | Argentina
> 2. Rio de Janeiro | Brazil
> 3. Santiago | Chile
> 4. Brasilia | Brazil
> ...


thanks for salvador


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Cusco
Buenos Aires
Rio de Janeiro
Salar de Uyuni
Santiago
Lima
Bariloche
Bogotá
Sao Paulo


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

lucasjss said:


> 1 - Rio de Janeiro ( I know it), Brasil
> 2 - Curitiba, Brasil
> 3 - Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 4 - Cuzco , Peru
> ...


You are gonna love it 

You are all invited to watch the thread promoted in my signature ^^


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I would say that my top 10 in South American cities is:

1. Los Roques | Venezuela
2. Punta del Este | Uruguay
3. Bogota | Colombia
4. Sao Paulo | Brasil
5. Cusco | Peru
6. Cartagena | Colombia
7. Buenos Aires | Argentina
8. Bariloche | Argentina
9. Lima | Peru
10. Galapago Islands | Ecuador


^^


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

1 - Buenos Aires
2 - Rio de Janeiro 
3 - Santiago, Chile
4 - Cartagena, Colombia
5 - Recife, Brazil
6 - Montevideo(Uruguay)
7 - Quito, Equador
8 - Sao Paulo, Brazil
9 - Lima, Peru
10 -Valparaíso, Chile


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Out of those I've never been to:

1. Rio de Janeiro
2. Brasilia
3. Ushuaia
4. Quito
5. Bogotá
6. Cuzco
7. Ouro preto
8. San Martin de los Andes
9. Fortaleza
10. Guayaquil


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

TOP 5 *I'VE BEEN TO*:
-Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (airport)
-Lima, Peru
-Iquitos, Peru
...I haven't been anywhere else.

TOP 5 *I WANT TO GO*:
-Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (outside airport)
-Machu Picchu, Peru
-La Paz, Bolivia (city in the sky)
-Bariloche, Argentina
-Easter Islands, Chile


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

- Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
- Maracaibo, Venezuela
- Buenos Aires, Argentina
- Lima, Peru
- Santiago of Chile
- Salvador da Bahia, Brazil
- Montevideo, Uruguay
- La Paz, Bolivia
- Paramaribo, Suriname
- Manaus, Brazil.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well I don't have a top 10 list, but i suppose a top 5 list would do as well - 

1. Rio
2. Buenos Aires
3. Mexico City
4. Belo Horizonte
5. Santiago


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

1 Santiago
2 Buenos Aires
3 Sao Paulo
4 Caracas
5 Bariloche
6 Montevideo
7 Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Topping my wish list are Manaus/Santarem/Belem, Brazil: in fact, I hope to be able to go on a trip across the Amazon within a few years.

Other places I'd like to see:
- Sao Paulo
- Buenos Aires
- Montevideo
- Paramaribo


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been to Santiago, Montevideo and São Paulo and surely i would like to visit again.

- Buenos Aires
- Porto Alegre
- Curitiba
- Mendoza
- Bariloche
- Florianópolis
- Caracas
- Bogotá
- Belo Horizonte
- Recife
- Asuncion


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I was born in Lima. 
Machu Picchu is not a city. The city is "Cusco".

My top 10 is:
1. Quito, Ecuador.
2. Buenos Aires, Argentina.
3. Cartagena, Colombia.
4. Rio de Janeiro, Brasil.
5. Santiago, Chile.
6. Bogotá, Colombia.
7. Sucre/ La Paz, Bolivia.
8. Montevideo/ Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay.
9. Caracas, Venezuela.
10. Antofagasta, Chile.

Obviously, my top 1 is Cusco, but it is my country, so I haven't included it in my list.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Deanb said:


> well I don't have a top 10 list, but i suppose a top 5 list would do as well -
> 
> 1. Rio
> 2. Buenos Aires
> ...


I forgot that Mexico is in South America. :lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

!!!!
Mexico City is in North America, not in South America. Anyway, is a great city to visit. I love it.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Is in Central America.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^^Is in Central America.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/America_do_Norte

(well, is Wikipedia, but Central America is Guatemala, Belize,,,,until Panama, not Mexico)
Greetings.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^^Is in Central America.


Actually it is in Africa. 

Anyway I'll put my top ten list:

1. Buenos Aires
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Santiago
4. Caracas
5. Lima
6. Bogota
7. Montevideo
8. Guayaquil
9. Santa Cruz
10. Asuncion.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I have been to Caracas, and simply luv it, and i dont include then in the list. Also dont wanna put in the list cities from my country. So here is my top ten:

1- Buenos Aires
2- Lima
3 - Cuzco
4- Ushuaia
5- Bogota
6- Cartagena
7- Guayaquil 
8- Arica
9- Montevideo
10- Santiago


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

I have not seen much/anything from other South American cities to know what they have to offers, thats why I have only listed Rio. Maybe someone can start a thread on South American cities to show the forum what they all have to offer. :cheers:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

^^ Dude, have you ever watch the thread in my signature?


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

1. Buenos Aires, Argentina
2. Rio, Brazil
3. Santiago, Chile
4. Bariloche, Argentina
5. Sao Paulo, Brazil
6. Cuzco, Peru
7. Bogota, Colombia
8. Punta del Este, Uruguay
9. Cordoba, Argentina
10. Quito, Ecuador


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Rio
Cuzco 
Buenos Aires
Caracas 
Santiago
Montevideo
Iquitos 
Ushuaia 
Quito 
Manaus


----------

